# Shimano Curado 200E7 Reel Handle



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

I need a new handle for a Curado 200E7. The corrosion ate it up and broke.
Anyone have one for sale or know where i can get one?
Thanks


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can order one direct by calling 877-577-0600


----------



## markpoulson (Dec 24, 2014)

*handle for Chronarch MG 50*

Bantum1,
Will the handle from a CU E7 fit my MG50?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Call Shimano and tell them what happened.

I have had them send me many small parts for free over the years for my reels.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

If you are not picky about color and want to save a few bucks you can use a handle from the 200 G7 as it fits. The differences are as follows:

It is all black
No paddle bearings - has bushings (IMO better as they do not need maintenance like bearings)
Much cheaper - approximately $21 vs. $40 or so
May need to order nut cap to match.

If you want original then the above is a mute point.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes the handle will work on the MG50.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Did you try Warranty out of California? Not sent one in in a while but like I said have had them send me lot of minor parts for free and for the warranty they could clean and inspect your reel and replace the handle for the same price.

Call them. The call is free.


----------

